# Devonport Dockyard for sale?



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

Halliburton have hired investment bank Goldman Sachs to run a $9 billion floatation of its subsidiary Kellogg Brown & Root. Ahead of the floatation, KBR has asked JP Morgan to see if a buyer can be found for its 51% shareholding in Devonport Dockyard. There is a fear that if BAE acquire Babcock's Rosyth and Faslane operations, plus VT's Portsmouth Dockyard, a lot of Devonport's current business will be lost.
As an example of the ignorance of the media, today's Telegraph illustrates this story with a photo of the BAE built LPD, HMS Bulwark entering Devonport. The caption reads "Devonport built battleship HMS Bulwark sails into Plymouth harbour."

Fred (Read)


----------



## stevevincent1974 (Dec 8, 2005)

I believe devonport is currently owned by an american company who will probably be very reluctant to sell.


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

stevevincent1974 said:


> I believe devonport is currently owned by an american company who will probably be very reluctant to sell.


I am sorry Steve, I must not have made my post clear. Devonport is 51% owned by the American company, Kellogg Brown & Root who are very keen to sell.

Fred


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi all,

Interesting to note that last week Goldman Sachs were also eyeing up a takeover bid for Associated British Ports....whilst today they are mentioned as believed to be planning to scupper a rival's bid for British Airports Authorty too..!

Is there any part of Britain we still own..?!!

Cheers,

Rushie


----------

